# Hit Hst training routines



## heeholler (Oct 31, 2002)

Hi everyone. I'm not new to lifting and training, but I am looking for routines Hst or Hit style. Can't seem to find them in the archives. Any one got a routine? Hst/Hit is new to me. I used to train 4 days a week, chest tris, back bis, legs, shoulders. Sometimes change up of routine were I would do bis/ tris on there own day, usually superset. But am looking for some other type of training style to try, so thats why I want to give Hit/Hst a try. I have been working out for about 15 years. Thanks!


----------



## crackerjack414 (Oct 31, 2002)

i love hit just as much as any one else but atleast for me I could only stand about 3 months of it before it started to take its toll on my joints. I would seriosuly recomend you try  a few differnt programs and find what realy works for you.


MOd question is it ok ive I post a link to an article on hit traininig on anotherboard?


----------



## heeholler (Nov 1, 2002)

I don't see why a Mod wouldn't let you post a link to another board. We are all here to learn, and besides I still want to hear from someone about a routine.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Nov 2, 2002)

www.cyberpump.com 
has some info on it.

http://www.hypertrophy-specific.com/hst_index.html
Has some HST stuff. 

They were both here if you just use the search option. 

Links are ok, if we don't like them, they will be taken off.


----------



## TriZZle305 (Nov 2, 2002)

i like HST but like cj said about HIT it started to wear me down after a while... it was *very* benificial though i experienced good gains while using it


----------



## Bear (Nov 8, 2002)

Heres' my current HIT workouts I just started today:

I'll be working out Monday/Friday one week, and Wednesday the next, repeat.

First 4 weeks I'm working in the 15 rep range, then 4 weeks of 10's followed by 4 weeks of 5's.

I'm doing 1 set of each exercise in the order written alternating between these 2 workouts, 1 minute rest between sets:

workout 1
deadlift
hanging reverse crunch
pullover
fly
seated cable row
30 degree incline press
shrug
standing calf raise

workout 2
leg extension
lateral raise
squat
bent-over lateral raise
alternating dumbbell curl
triceps pressdown
weighted chin-up, close-grip, palms face you
weighted paralle bar dip


----------

